

Artisanal pencil sharpening - zafka
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/jacketcopy/2010/08/david-rees-artisanal-pencil-sharpening.html

======
silvertab
Well, I guess that's one way to earn a living!

I was convinced it would be about this guy however:
[http://oddstuffmagazine.com/extraordinary-art-on-pencil-
tips...](http://oddstuffmagazine.com/extraordinary-art-on-pencil-tips-by-
dalton-ghetti.html)

~~~
Chirono
That is incredible.... And he does it without any sort of magnifying glass.
Wow.

------
mmagin
[http://www.amazon.com/Authenticity-Hoax-Lost-Finding-
Ourselv...](http://www.amazon.com/Authenticity-Hoax-Lost-Finding-
Ourselves/dp/006125133X)

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yes, but not only is the performance art version funnier, but I might get a
pencil out of it.

Of course, knowing me I will promptly break the pencil and then I'll be
heartbroken.

What I need to do is go into business selling inert-gas-filled hand-blown
glass ampules to store your artisanally-sharpened pencil in, so that it
retains its sharpness until long after you are dead. I am an authentic solid
state physicist with an authentic lab coat and goggles, after all, so I have
ample qualifications in scientific pencil preservation.

------
Groxx
> _... the more I thought about it, the more I was like, 'If I could figure
> out how to get paid to sharpen pencils, I would be happy.' So I decided to
> become an artisanal pencil sharpener."_

Talk about meeting your goals. Congrats to him for making his life happier,
that's one hell of a risky job idea.

------
pkulak
Did the Onion get a new domain?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
The image with the yellow pencils shows really badly sharpened pencils IMO. I
hand sharpen pencils (with compacted ceramic glazes in place of "lead") with a
craft knife and get a better tip than that.

No, I'm not even joking.

------
diziet
This is so post post modern.

